# HOW to SHIP and IRON ON TRANSFER



## casey25277 (May 30, 2015)

HI I have someone that wants me to mail then an IRON ON transfer, how would you ship it?

I was thinking with maybe a piece of cardboard on the back so it wont get ruined?


Any tips would be helpful!


----------



## jennGO (Mar 11, 2014)

Yes the post office has those paper envelopes with a piece of cardboard inside which are meant to mail photos. I would put some protective plastic or wax paper around the transfer and pop it in an envelope like that


----------



## kingwoo (Mar 22, 2013)

we always use a cardboard as a support under the transfers in order to keep rhinestone in place without the shipping issues, and then wrap the package up with multilayer plastic to prevent transfers from rain and water issues.


----------



## Crystalchloe (Apr 10, 2015)

Put a cardboard on the back can make the t-shirts or clothing more smooth when we iron on the transfers , and as long as you deal with it in the stipulated time of instruction , it will not get ruined .Hope this can help you !or you can visit my site get more information about how to iron the *rhinestone transfers* on


----------

